# christmas present for goldfish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so my baby goldies are starting to grow in the 5 gallon and will be getting a new 20 gallon for christmas. They basically have a bare bottom tank now with a hollow log and a few glass stones for entertainment. I have a 20-40 gallon filter available so will use that on the 20 gallon as well as transfering the glass beads ,log, and filter media over to the new tank.

I expect there will be a bit of an ammonia spike for a few days as I will lose some bacteria in the transfer.
I also want to add in some live plants but since goldfish are notorious for excavating plants etc and I don`t want to use the pea size gravel. I am wondering about sticking some java fern in a glass pot and hope they don`t rip it out. I will also use a bunch of java moss-- they seem to ignore it!
Any other ways to give them plants that they won`t shred? _ have an abundance of vals just now but since they spread as they do I don't think they will stay in a pot.
I could do anubias tied to a nice piece of mopani too.
I also want to go low light as my hydro bill is getting atrocious with the planted tanks._


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Try some floating plants if you are wanting some plants. There is Duck weed, Anacharis, Water Lettuce, etc. Most of them will do good under low-light conditions.

If you wanted to as well, try tying the Java Fern to the log.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so the babies are in the new 20 gallon and have adjusted with no problem. They seem to be enjoying their new space.
I have transfered as much of the tank decor and filter as I can as well as am using Seachems liquid bacteria in a bottle.
Will let you all know if i see any kind of an ammonia spike. Also transfered the 5 juvie guppies from the 1 1/2 gallon into the empty 5 -I am not expecting any ammonia spikes as there should be plenty of good bacteria on the tank walls from the goldfish. Then I can transfer the rest of the guppy fry from the community fry tank and let the platy fry grow out a bit better.

HAd a wonderful morning doing all this but the housework has been neglected yet again. Hubby says we are on holidays this week so why worry?
I wonder if you can be on holidays at home when you are already retired?


----------



## snowyfish (Aug 16, 2011)

Great to hear everything is going well with your goldies. Ah, now you reminded me I have to paint something


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

That's great, Mousey!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so I checked the ammonia level this morning and it is showing about 0.25 . I am surprised after transfering all the media, stones and ornaments.
I have given the new plants ( java fern and elodea) a good rinse off and have added them to the tank. Hope that works! Also added a double dose of Seachem bacteria.
Will check again tomorrow.
Goldies are really enjoying the extra space and are enchanted with the elodea. they have lots to explore now. Also the cat has an extra bit of interest watching the goldies- prevously he just had the 30 gallon tank to watch and some of the tropical fish did not appreciate his furry face pressed up against the glass.


----------

